# necks bone or cartilage???



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

just curious are chicken and turkey necks considered bone, and what about chicken feet. I sometimes use these for my bone in meal mixed with some boneless


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

Bone. Turkey necks are good for cleaning teeth, chicken necks work for small dogs but I generally just use them for bone content, not tooth brushes. The feet have a good amount of cartilage in them, which is always a good thing, but do count as bone.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I was going to say cartilage for the chicken necks. But I think they are actually bone, albeit small and non sharp. My daughter and I love to nibble on cooked chook necks when I making stock, yummy!

We can't get turkey necks in NZ unfortunately as I'm sure my boy would love them, necks are too small for him.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Neck is bone, and considering feet are a good source of glucosamine they would be a combination of both.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

necks would have to be bone to house the spinal column.....

both necks and feet have ligaments and cartilage, i believe.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I feed all of that but get calf neck bones for my monsters teeth cleaning


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Chocx that sounds a jolly good idea for teeth. I've enquired at local butcher for pork necks but not calf necks. He's got such a big mouth and I can't seem to get his canines clean. When I've had homekill venison bones given to me in odd shapes they take my dog a long time to chew, therefore extra teeth cleaning benefits.
(I watched a teeth cleaning procedure on youtube yesterday - very good it was too [Stacey Wallach, Town and Country Vets somewhere in USA] and she said greyhounds have terrible teeth - sob!)


----------

